# Boat listing under power?



## Scoop-D-Bear (Oct 23, 2002)

Just a quick question...looking for suggestions and/or solutions. I have a recently purchased 2001 Alumacraft Trophy 175 with a 125 merc. When I am under power, the boat lists to the left, or in otherwards, I as the driver am considerably higher than the passenger. Is this simply prop torque? Is it gas tank misplacement? The more severe the list the higher the speed.

Gimmie some thoughts, please. :rant:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Check your trim tab and make sure it is straight.

Also does it have a kicker. That will add weight to one side or the other.


----------



## Scoop-D-Bear (Oct 23, 2002)

Isn't a trim tab just for left/right steering allignment?


----------



## Scoop-D-Bear (Oct 23, 2002)

No kicker. 
Do I maybe need to install trim tabs like an I/O has? The boat travels real nice and straight, even at high speed, but boy is she listing at top speed.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Is the main motor off center?

Mine would list but only with 2 guys one one side and me driving.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Scoop-D-Bear said:


> Just a quick question...looking for suggestions and/or solutions. I have a recently purchased 2001 Alumacraft Trophy 175 with a 125 merc. When I am under power, the boat lists to the left, or in otherwards, I as the driver am considerably higher than the passenger. Is this simply prop torque? Is it gas tank misplacement? The more severe the list the higher the speed.
> 
> Gimmie some thoughts, please. :rant:


 
It's very easy to move items around in your boat to see if you can adjust this. My tinny (Spectrum 19.5) does this too, except driver side is lower, so I put the kicker on the passenger side to offset my 185 lbs driving. You can bring a couple sand bags with you and move them around to see what your dealing with and what might work for you. Then get all your stuff stored where you need weight.

Check your adjustable fin just above your prop on the outdrive, mine is adjustable and by turning it one way or another will make a difference, maybe yours got knocked out of the correct location.

My older Lund would do this too, but by moving stuff around I was able to make it a smaller issue. 

I think you meant to say the higher the speed the bigger the list?


----------



## Fishin' Wizard (Jan 4, 2009)

Move the beer cooler to the other side...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Sounds like uneven weight distribution. That's what tabs help with. That and to adjust your bow for best speed.

Gas tank batteries people engines are all significant weights to watch. The bottom of the boat isn't dented is it?


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Do you use your trim or are you running with the motor stuffed? What you have is "prop walk" that's why side console boats have the console on the starboard side of the boat to offset this. If you throttle up till the boat levels out then start trimming up your motor till it is at its optimal angle, you may notice the boat will come out if the lean. High performance boats will do this and as they come up on the pad they will start to Chine walk ... this is fun at 65 MPH as a boat is bouncing back and forth trying to lift out if the water 
If trimming doesn't help you may need to move batteries or other stuff around or move the 'trim tab' as mentioned, that could be causing an oversteer. Good luck, Kevin


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Unless your motor has counter rotating props, this is a common problem. Every boat I've has had this problem. I put two sandbags in my front starboard storage compartment, which helps. I also adjust the weight in the boat too. If there is someone heavy on board, they always are seated on the starboard side. I also have Bennett Trim tabs installed too. If you have any lean and you are running in a crosswind blowing from starboard to port, trim tabs will really help level things out and smooth out the ride.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Take a 24" straight edge. Lay it on the bottom of the hull with one end just overhanging the transom. look for a gap just forward of the back of the boat. I bet even money there is a slightly larger gap on the starboard side than the port side. It doesn't even have to be 3/32 of an inch to make a huge difference. I have had to correct this issue on a number of tinnies. Just a chisel ground rounded over and a couple taps of a hammer on the low side to even out the trim tab effect of the hook in the hull.


----------



## Scoop-D-Bear (Oct 23, 2002)

No dents in the bottom that I am aware of. I have 2 batteries on the passenger side under the console for trolling motor. The trolling motor is mounted passenger side up front. The livewell is on the passengers side up front. The starting battery is in the back on the drivers side. Gas tank, I need to look into that to know where it is mounted under the floor....but the fill is on the drivers side. I need to drive it more as I have only had it out 3 times since I bought it last fall. I do trim the motor out as my speed goes up to get less drag on the boat...that seems to level it out some, but it still is listing pretty good. A buddy of mine suggested filling the gas tank full, as it hasn't been full yet, fill the livewell and see what that does. The sandbags are a good idea so that I can see how much counterweight is involved in correcting the offset. I want a kicker and mounting it on the drivers side may also help my situation also....but that may be awhile as the funds aren't there yet for that one :sad:
But so far, the listing problem hasn't affected the fish catching abilities of the boat :lol:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Gas tank should not be a problem. Should be right in the middle of the floor.


----------



## Naden fourteen (Jan 26, 2009)

That amount of deadrise at the transom is gonna make trim tabs a must. There isn't any flatness to the stern to help the hull fight torque roll. Individually adjustable tabs will be able to compensate. Shifting weight will help some, but you'll be doing that with pretty unsatisfactory results each time you make the slightest change in load, passenger weight or lack thereof...


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I have a hard time beleiving that tabs are required on a 17.5 tinny to fix this. Got to be a cheaper way to fix this issue, something isnt right here. Have you called the company that built it, and asked them? I would be going to the source and talking with them in great detail. That baby had to cost some coin. Good luck


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> I have a hard time beleiving that tabs are required on a 17.5 tinny to fix this.


He doesn't need tabs. He needs to get out the straight edge and see what I am talking about. All tinnies can have this issue, but Alumacraft seems to have it more than average.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

ESOX said:


> Take a 24" straight edge. Lay it on the bottom of the hull with one end just overhanging the transom. look for a gap just forward of the back of the boat. I bet even money there is a slightly larger gap on the starboard side than the port side. It doesn't even have to be 3/32 of an inch to make a huge difference. I have had to correct this issue on a number of tinnies. Just a chisel ground rounded over and a couple taps of a hammer on the low side to even out the trim tab effect of the hook in the hull.


 WOW, good call, I am surprised someone knew that. My father was an engineer at ArrowCraft and Four Winns. He built just that into the dies/molds on purpose to prevent this problem. Do the straight edge, most people would never see it with a naked eye

I watched him a few times tune friends aluminum hulls with a piece of 2x4 and a 2lb sledge.:yikes:

This problem can be caused over time by poorly adjusted bunks or rollers, or a winch stand thats too far back. It looks like your rollers might be a little off.


----------



## Scoop-D-Bear (Oct 23, 2002)

What's the odds of a greenhorn tinnie tuner like myself making things worse or actually damaging/puncturing my hull by trying said tuning methodology? I will definately look at that tonight. I had to read the process a few times for it to sink in, but I gotter now.

Thanks, we'll back back with ya tomorrow on this one. Thanks for all the possibilities.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

ESOX said:


> He doesn't need tabs. He needs to get out the straight edge and see what I am talking about. All tinnies can have this issue, but Alumacraft seems to have it more than average.


 
I did'nt read your post, and missed the solution. Good call, I own a couple tinnys and feel more knowledgeable now.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

ESOX said:


> Take a 24" straight edge. Lay it on the bottom of the hull with one end just overhanging the transom. look for a gap just forward of the back of the boat. I bet even money there is a slightly larger gap on the starboard side than the port side. It doesn't even have to be 3/32 of an inch to make a huge difference. I have had to correct this issue on a number of tinnies. Just a chisel ground rounded over and a couple taps of a hammer on the low side to even out the trim tab effect of the hook in the hull.


I feel stupid. How do you use the chisel?
I'm assuming take a block of wood and try to get the angle the sane distance from the transom right?!

Informative post. Thanks.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

limige said:


> I feel stupid. How do you use the chisel?
> I'm assuming take a block of wood and try to get the angle the sane distance from the transom right?!
> 
> Informative post. Thanks.


I neglected to add the word "wide " in front of chisel. I use a old 6" wide chisel in much the same manner you are imagining using a block of wood. It isn't rocket science, just do a little at a time till the boat rides level. I usually stay away from the very edge of the transom by around 2". You get a better idea what you need to do when you see whats going on on the problem side. Avoid making sharp creases in the metal.


----------



## Scoop-D-Bear (Oct 23, 2002)

Well, I rolled under my boat with a straight edge. Best I can tell, the drivers side has about an 1/8" bow in the hull for about a 6" stretch toward the front of the boat starting just about 1 or 2" forward of the transom. The passenger side appears to be pretty much straight all the way back.....maybe a little bow, but not much. So, is this proper findings to support the reason why I, being alone in the boat, as the driver of course, ride substantially higher than the passenger seat under power?


Shew.....hopefully I explained my findings well enough for all to understand


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Yep, the bow in the hull is acting like a deployed trim tab, raising the starboard side of the boat. First step, contact Alumacraft and see of they will do anything for you. Trust me, they have fixed plenty of them under warranty.


----------



## Scoop-D-Bear (Oct 23, 2002)

You think even being an 01 they will consider it? I have to check to see if they have a lifetime warranty on the hull? I guess it's worth a shot.


----------

